# 1st photo



## Bubby's Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

My Bubby....Isn't he beautiful??!!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Sure is


----------



## Bubby's Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks! I am already head over heels for him....I have a cousin who offered to give me his two cockatiels but I'm afraid my husband will kill me!!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

hehe are you going to go for it?


----------



## Bubby's Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I am seriously considering...but I will be risking life and limb for them!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What a handsome boy! His name is super cute too.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

aww, he's a beautiful tiel!


----------



## Bubby's Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank You! My daughter wanted to name him Octavian....not sure why....but it didn't fit him at all but somehow Bubby did!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww he is lovely


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and i know what cage he's in too! great cage for a single tiel! i had that cage (use as spare now as my two got bigger ones.) prevue hendryx 24"x18"x18"  hes a pretty boy, he looks settled in


----------



## Bubby's Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, I was wondering about the cage size since it actually came with him...but he is able to stretch his wings out and play in it...I will probably eventually get him a larger one....my big thing now is letting him out of it for the first time and how in the world to get him back in!!


----------

